

Yahoo-Microsoft merger bad news for startups? - czstrong
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/02/what-the-yahoo.html

======
Hexstream
I don't see how this could be bad news if your strategy is sustainable. As in,
you won't die a swift death if you don't get acquired YESTERDAY.

I also don't see why you'd choose an unsustainable strategy. Though it seems
lots of companies choose the "lottery" option (all-or-nothing make-a-quick-
buck-fast).

~~~
nickb
Like the article says, a LOT of startups are creating features and not
products so they'll get in trouble first. Sure, if you have a sustainable
business model and can execute, you'll be OK. Problem is startups that don't
have a lot of funding and don't have enough revenue to get cash flow positive.

------
chaostheory
I think it's bad for startups, not b/c it's one less company buying startups,
but b/c when MS buys Yahoo it will hurt/kill the open source projects that
Yahoo is sponsoring

~~~
dawnerd
That's exactly what I'm afraid of. Bye bye YUI tools...

